

Youtube "star" calls out all startups - SpeechEpitome
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAKKQt1qzuA

======
vyrotek
So he expects people to submit an idea for a chance that it will be made fun
of on youtube? Its easy to bash, he should also share which company he thinks
was the best.

